# N guage/DCC hookups/product help needed



## mrspahr (Dec 24, 2014)

Can someone give me some general info regarding DCC hookup for my 3 X 6' N guage Kato layout.
I am new at this, so any help would be much appreciated. My layout will have
six # 6 turnouts and one double crossover, all Kato.
In order to run this using DCC, I believe I need the following items?

Transformer/Power supply; ie MRC, etc
DCC controller; ie Digitrax DS64, might need two of these?
DCC unit; ie NCE Power, Digitrax Zehhyr,ECOS, etc?
Looking for middle of the road cost/quality solution. 
Feel free to give me advise and opinions.......
Thank You, Marty


----------

